# [SOLVED] finding modules for vaio sata drive

## marinheiro

Hi,

A year or so ago I got a new Vaio and put gentoo on it. I started with genkernel and then stripped a lot out; in the process I lost the working .config file, but the basics worked. Now I  want to get the rest working right and want a newer kernel with extra modules, but I can't generate a working config file. Whatever I do I end up with a kernel panic during boot looking for a hda root partition instead of the correct sda one. 

I'm getting:

```
 VFS cannot open root device 808 or unknown block(8,8)
```

I've tried recompiling the kernel so many times now I'm losing patience, would any kind soul try talk me through finding the missing module?

This is a Vaio VGN-BX294VP (that's what it says on the top; underneath it says 'model PCG-9W5M').

Thanks

GrahamLast edited by marinheiro on Mon Aug 27, 2007 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lspci and also your /boot/grub/grub.conf plz

----------

## marinheiro

```

goofy linux> lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

06:08.0 Mass storage controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)

06:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

06:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

06:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

06:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:0b.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

06:0b.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

06:0b.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

```

I'm using lilo, not grub.

```

boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

lba32

image=/boot/bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

label=gentoo-test

read-only

root=/dev/sda8

append="pci=biosirq doscsi irqpoll udev"

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

label=gentoo

read-only

root=/dev/sda8

append="pci=biosirq doscsi irqpoll udev"

```

(gentoo is the one that works, gentoo-test doesn't)

FYI, in case it helps, here's fstab:

```

/dev/sda4               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/sda8               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sr0                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sda6               /windows        vfat            defaults        0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Thanks!

Graham

----------

## d2_racing

You need to use the new sata-pata section.

I have this :

```

gentootux ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71d4

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

```

You need at least this inside your kernel :

```

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

I think that you have a PIIX, but for my concern, I have a ICH7 and I need to use the AHCI driver.

----------

## marinheiro

Mine looks very similar 

```

graham@goofy ~ $ grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

```

Looking for ATA in dmesg with my working kernel shows:

```

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x4810 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7d09 84:6023 85:7469 86:3d09 87:6023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK1032GS  Rev: AS02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x4818 irq 15

scsi1 : ata_piix

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

```

Graham

----------

## d2_racing

Can you do this :

```

# cd /boot

# ls -la

```

I want to see if you have something inside /boot

Don't forget to mount your /boot before poster the result:)

----------

## d2_racing

And for the record...why in earth you don't want to use Grub....there a lot of people here that use Grub without any problems at all...

----------

## marinheiro

```

graham@goofy /boot $ ls -al

total 20544

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Aug 26 17:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 21 root root    4096 Dec 11  2006 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 Jan 16  2007 .keep_sys-boot_lilo-0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      33 Aug 26 00:37 System.map -> /boot/System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  797912 Sep 15  2006 System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1056404 Aug 26 17:41 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  858146 Aug 16  2006 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1095152 Aug 26 01:20 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Aug 16  2006 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     512 Aug 16  2006 boot.0800

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1721504 Aug 26 17:41 bzImage-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      29 Aug 26 00:38 config -> /boot/config-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   37807 Sep 15  2006 config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   49815 Aug 26 17:42 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2194484 Aug 16  2006 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2643114 Aug 26 01:38 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1584432 Aug 19  2006 kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1560840 Dec 31  2006 kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1585426 Dec 29  2006 kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.bkp

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1855068 Dec 27  2006 kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1676564 Aug 16  2006 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2142912 Aug 26 01:20 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

drwx------  2 root root   16384 Aug 16  2006 lost+found

-rw-------  1 root root   51200 Aug 26 17:42 map
```

I never managed to get any kernel after 2.6.17 to work. kernels generated by genkernel now have the same problem as the ones I do manually.

The 'working' one also has some problems, but I doubt if they are related. In particular, when I power down, it doesn't switch off, and I have to hit the power button manually.

Graham

----------

## marinheiro

About grub: I would be fine using grub, if everything else was working. But when I have problems getting the basics working, adding in another ingredient I'm not familiar with seems to be asking for trouble.

Graham

----------

## marinheiro

I had the correct ATA/PATA modules added but hadn't removed the old ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support. Removing that lets me boot. All seems ok except my wireless interface has vanished. On to try to find where that has gone...

Graham

----------

## rolexwatch

Air Jordans

Air Jordan Fusion

Dunks Sb

Air Force ones

Air Max

Shox

Adidas

Greedy Genius

Bape

Lacost

Puma

Nike Tennis

Nike other

Ed Hardy

Ed Hardy Men Apparel

Ed Hardy Women Apparel

Ed Hardy Kid Apparel

Ed Hardy ACCESSORIES

Christan Audigier

Christan Audigier Men APPAREL

Christan Audigier Women APPAREL

other APPAREL &amp;ACCESSORIES

other Apparel

other ACCESSORIES

NBA Teams

Atlanta Hawks

Boston Celtics

Charlotte Bobcats

Chicago Bulls

Cleveland Cavaliers

Dallas Mavericks

Denver Nuggets

Detroit Pistons

Golden State Warriors

Houston Rockets

Indiana Pacers

Los Angeles Clippers

Los Angeles Lakers

Memphis Grizzlies

Miami Heat

Milwaukee Bucks

Minnesota Timberwolves

New Jersey Nets

New Orleans Hornets

New York Knicks

Orlando Magic

Philadelphia 76ers

Phoenix Suns

Portland Trail Blazers

Sacramento Kings

San Antonio Spurs

Seattle SuperSonics

Toronto Raptors

Utah Jazz

Washington Wizards

NFL Teams

Arizona Cardinals

Atlanta Falcons

Baltimore Ravens

Buffalo Bills

Carolina Panthers

Chicago Bears

Cincinnati Bengals

Cleveland Browns

Dallas Cowboys

Denver Broncos

Detroit Lions

Green Bay Packers

Houston Texans

Indianapolis Colts

Kansas City Chiefs

Minnesota Vikings

New England Patriots

New Orleans Saints

New York Giants

New York Jets

Oakland Raiders

Philadelphia Eagles

Pittsburgh Steelers

San Diego Chargers

San Francisco 49ers

Seattle Seahawks

St. Louis Rams

Super Bowl Merchandise

Super Bowl XLII Gear

Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Tennessee Titans

Washington Redskins

Miami Dolphins

MLB Teams

Arizona Diamondbacks

Atlanta Braves

Baltimore Orioles

Boston Red Sox

Chicago Cubs

Chicago White Sox

Cincinnati Reds

Cleveland Indians

Colorado Rockies

Detroit Tigers

Florida Marlins

Houston Astros

Kansas City Royals

Los Angeles Dodgers

Los Angeles Angels

Milwaukee Brewers

Minnesota Twins

New York Mets

New York Yankees

Oakland Athletics

Philadelphia Phillies

Pittsburgh Pirates

San Diego Padres

San Francisco Giants

Seattle Mariners

St. Louis Cardinals

Tampa Bay Devil Rays

Texas Rangers

Toronto Blue Jays

Washington Nationals

NHL Teams

Anaheim Ducks

Atlanta Thrashers

Boston Bruins

Buffalo Sabres

Calgary Flames

Carolina Hurricanes

Chicago Blackhawks

Colorado Avalanche

Columbus Blue Jackets

Dallas Stars

Detroit Red Wings

Edmonton Oilers

Florida Panthers

Hartford Whalers

Los Angeles Kings

Minnesota Wild

Montreal Canadiens

Nashville Predators

New Jersey Devils

New York Islanders

New York Rangers

Ottawa Senators

Philadelphia Flyers

Phoenix Coyotes

Pittsburgh Penguins

San Jose Sharks

St. Louis Blues

Tampa Bay Lightning

Toronto Maple Leafs

Vancouver Canucks

Washington Capitals

World All Stars

COLLEGE Teams

All Tmams

Louis Vuitton Handbags

Chanel Handbags

Gucci Handbags

Balenciaga Handbags

Fendi Handbags

Yves Saint Laurent Handbags

Christian Dior Handbags

Burberry Handbags

Cartier Handbags

Celine Handbags

Chloe Handbags

Coach Handbags

Dolce and Gabbana Handbags

BALLY Handbags

Givenchy Handbags

Hermes Handbags

Jimmy Choo Handbags

Juicy Couture Handbags

Lancel Handbags

Marc Jacobs Handbags

Miu Miu Handbags

Mulberry Handbags

Prada Handbags

Thomas Wylde Handbags

Versace Handbags

Bottega Veneta Handbags

Brand Wallet

WATCH BOXES

MONT BLANC PEN

ALAIN SILBERSTEIN

ANONIMO

A.LANGE & SOHNE

AUDEMARS PIGUET

BAUME & MERCIER

BELL & ROSS

BLANCPAIN

BREGUET

BREITLING

B.R.M

BURBERRY

BVLGARI

CARTIER

CHANEL

CHAUMET

CHOPARD

CHRISTIAN DIOR

CHRONOSWISS

CONCORD

CORUM

DEWITT

EBEL

FENDI

FRANCK MULLER

GERALD GENTA

GLASHUTTE

GRAHAM

GUCCI

HARRY WINSTON

HERMES

HUBLOT

IWC

JACOB & CO.

JAEGER LE COULTRE

LONGINES

LOUIS VUITTON

MAURICE & LACROIX

MONT BLANC

MOVADO

OMEGA

ORIS

PANERAI

PARMIGIANI FLEURIER

PATEK PHILIPPE

PAUL PICOT

PIAGET

PORSCHE DESIGN

PRADA

RADO

RICHARD MILLE

ROMAIN JEROME

ROGER DUBUIS

ROLEX

TAG HEUER

TECHNOMARINE

TUDOR

U-BOAT

ULYSSE NARDIN

VACH. CONSTANTINE

VERSACE

ZENITH

NFL

Arizona Cardinals

Atlanta Falcons

Baltimore Ravens

Buffalo Bills

Carolina Panthers

Chicago Bears

Cincinnati Bengals

Cleveland Browns

Dallas Cowboys

Denver Broncos

Detroit Lions

Green Bay Packers

Houston Texans

Indianapolis Colts

Kansas City Chiefs

Minnesota Vikings

New England Patriots

New Orleans Saints

New York Giants

New York Jets

Oakland Raiders

Philadelphia Eagles

Pittsburgh Steelers

San Diego Chargers

San Francisco 49ers

Seattle Seahawks

St. Louis Rams

Super Bowl Merchandise

Super Bowl XLII Gear

Tampa Bay Buccaneers

Tennessee Titans

Washington Redskins

Miami Dolphins

MLB

Arizona Diamondbacks

Atlanta Braves

Baltimore Orioles

Boston Red Sox

Chicago Cubs

Chicago White Sox

Cincinnati Reds

Cleveland Indians

Colorado Rockies

Detroit Tigers

Florida Marlins

Houston Astros

Kansas City Royals

L.A. Dodgers

Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim

Milwaukee Brewers

Minnesota Twins

New York Mets

New York Yankees

Oakland Athletics

Philadelphia Phillies

Pittsburgh Pirates

San Diego Padres

San Francisco Giants

Seattle Mariners

St. Louis Cardinals

Tampa Bay Rays Gear

Tampa Bay Rays

Texas Rangers

Toronto Blue Jays

Washington Nationals

NBA

Atlanta Hawks

Boston Celtics

Charlotte Bobcats

Chicago Bulls

Cleveland Cavaliers

Dallas Mavericks

Denver Nuggets

Detroit Pistons

Golden State Warriors

Houston Rockets

Indiana Pacers

Los Angeles Clippers

Los Angeles Lakers

Memphis Grizzlies

Miami Heat

Milwaukee Bucks

Minnesota Timberwolves

New Jersey Nets

New Orleans Hornets

New York Knicks

Orlando Magic

Philadelphia 76ers

Phoenix Suns

Portland Trail Blazers

Sacramento Kings

San Antonio Spurs

Seattle SuperSonics

Toronto Raptors

Utah Jazz

Washington Wizards

Rolex Watches

Breitling, Rolex, TAG HEUER

Rolex

Breitling Watches

Computer Radiation Eliminator

Replica Watches

Cartier Watches

Panerai Watches

Bvlgari Watches

Breitling Watches

Tag Heuer Watches

Patek Philippe Watches

Rado Watches

Mont Blanc Watches

A.Lange & Sohne

Piaget Watches

Vacheron Constantin

Frank Muller Watches

Breitling Watches

Longine Watches

Hublot Watches

Mont Blanc Watches

Panerai Watches

Chopard Watches

Vacheron Constantin

Bell&Ross Watches

Rolex Watches

Seo

Electromagnetic Radiation Eliminator

珠宝联盟网

珠宝

移动推拉门

全球贸易网

荣华网络

SEO

搜索引擎优化

seo

莆田装饰

莆田培训

怀孕知识

童话

童话故事

肮脏美学

肮脏美学

莆田外贸

贸易通

莆田网络公司

莆田

莆田新闻

莆田话

SEO

二元店

两元店

精品店

义乌小商品

one dollar shop

taylor made r7 cgb

taylormade golf

莆田SEO

SEM

儿童文学

海峡人才

怀孕知识

工艺美术城-中国.莆田

工艺美术城

Nike Shoes Wholesale

Wholesale nike shoes

wholesale nike shoes

nike shoes wholesale

Radiation Protection Products

Radiation Protection

japan txluck

才子男装

才子集团

油画批发

油画工作室

油画

莆田专业外贸网站建设

chinese tea wholesale

tea

SEM

MoneyBookers

林荣华

石英谐振器

32.768khz

晶振

振晶

表晶

莆田创意动画

莆田动画

保兰德

Breitling Watches

莆田黄页

莆田企业黄页

32.768Khz

石英谐振器

游戏外贸

游戏关键字优化

游戏优化

欧美网络游戏优化

莆田净水器

福建净水器

净水器

莆田SEO

Rolex Watches

Watch Boxes

Alain Silberstein

Anonimo

A.Lange & Sohne

Audemars Piguet

Baume & Mercier

Bell & Ross

Blancpain

Breguet

Breitling

Burberry

Bvlgari

Cartier

Chanel

Chopard

Christian Dior

Chrconoswiss

Corum

Dewitt

Ebel

Fendi

Frank Muller

Gerald Genta

Glashutte

Graham

Gucci

Hermes

Hublot

Iwc

Jacob & Co

Jaeger Le Coultre

Longines

Louis Vuitton

Maurice & Lacroix

Mont Blanc

Movado

Oris

Panerai

Parmigiani  Fleurier

Patek Philippe

Paul Picot

Piaget

Porsche Desing

Prada

Rado

Roger Dubuis

Rolex

Tag Heuer

Technomarine

Vach. Constantine

Versace

Zenith

Chronomatic

Montbrilliant

Superocean

Taylormade R7 Drivers

Drivers

Irons

Putter

Wedge

Fairway Wood

Hybrids

Balls

Shoes

Accessories

Taylormade Wedges

Titleist Wedges

Callaway Fairway Woods

Mizuno Fairway Woods

Nike Fairway Woods

Ping Fairway Woods

Nike Shoes

Taylormade Fairway Woods

Callaway Hybrids

Taylormade Hybrids

Callaway Balls

Nike Balls

Taylormade Balls

Titleist Balls

Adidas Bags

Ping Bags

Titleist Bags

Callaway Bags

Taylormade Bags

Nike Bags

Adidas Shoes

Footjoy Shoes

Callaway Shoes

Golf Glove

Headcover

Sunglasses

Outwear

T-shirt

Callaway Drivers

Cleveland Drivers

Mizuno Drivers

Nike Drivers

Ping Drivers

Taylormade Drivers

Titleist Drivers

Callaway Irons

Cleveland Irons

Mizuno Irons

Nike Irons

Ping Irons

Taylormade Irons

Titleist Irons

Odyssey Putters

Ping Putters

Taylormade Putters

Titleist Putters

Yes Putters

Callaway Wedges

Cleveland Wedges

Clevelend Fairway Wood

Ping Hybrids

Wholesale Nike Shoes

Nike Shoes

Adidas Shoes

LV Shoes

D & G Shoes

Puma Shoes

Gucci Shoes

Prada Shoes

Hogan Shoes

Lacoste Shoes

Converse Shoes

Ed-hardy Shoes

Dsquared2 Shoes

Timberland Shoes

T-Shirt

Jeans

Hoodies

NFL Jerseys

wholesale nfl jerseys

NFL Jersey

Nike Shoes

Retro Jordan

Jordan Shoes

TradeCMS

Yellow Pages

Global Yellow Pages

金山毒霸

毒霸

有啊

有呀

百度有啊

oil painting

oil painting

oil paintings

oil paintings

wholesale oil painting

oil painting wholesale

china oil painting wholesale

Lacoste

Lacoste shirts

Lacoste shoes

ugg boots

UGG

Converse

Converse shoes

Embroidery

Embroidery Designs

Advanced Embroidery Designs

FREE Machine Embroidery Designs

NBA Jerseys

MLB Jerseys

NFL Jerseys

Jerseys wholesale

China Wholesale

UGG Boots

Authentic Ugg Boots

Boots

MAC Makeup

MAC Cosmetics

discount mac makeup

MAC Eye Shadow

ed hardy

ed hardy clothing

ed hardy shoes

ghd

ghd hair straighteners

chi

CHI straightener

ghd straighteners

chi hair straightener

nfl jerseys

nhl jerseys

soccer jerseys

nba jerseys

mlb jerseys

world cup

nfl apparel

nfl apparel

nfl jerseys

nhl jerseys

soccer jerseys

nba jerseys

mlb jerseys

world cup

nike shoes

wholesale nike shoes

Oil paintings

Oil painting

Paintings for sale

Handmade Oil Paintings

portraits

abstract paintings

van gogh reproductions

Monet paintings

Klimt paintings

Venice painting

oil portraits

replica bags

Replica Handbags

Replica bags

Designer Handbags

Gucci bags

Chanel bags

シャネルの鞄

ルイヴィトンの鞄

----------

